# Clincher rim for road, gravel path and occasional cyclocross



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm building up a set of wheels for a beater bike that will be used for a mix of paved roads, gravel roads/paths and occasionally cyclocross. I'm thinking clincher so it is easier to swap out tires depending on the surface. I'm leaning towards a kinlin 300 but I haven't seen much info on how wide of tire that these rims can accomodate. Any suggestions as to a rim choice that will accomodate 25mm to 38mm for a heavier rider? Open pro, open sport, kinlin?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had good luck with DT Swiss rims, they're quite strong and Conti tires are fairly easy to mount on them


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Standard built wheels*

While I don't CX, I have a set of Centaur hubs laced 3x on Mavic rims and Vittoria tires (28). I ride them all the time on crushed limestone roads without a problem.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

How much do you weigh? This is a huge factor you should take into consideration when choosing a hoop..


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the 111kg is his weight, so ~245lbs. 

A 32 spoke A23 would be perfect. Or the HED rim, but wider rims support wider tires much better. Im not sure how much Id want to run a 38 on a kinlin, especially as a heavier rider. You'll be flopping all over.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueMasi1 said:


> crushed limestone roads.


that is not the gravel I'm familiar with. Gravel isn't crushed limestone. Its chipped from boulders and ground to 1" size. 

Crushed limestone is a very specific way to "pave" a path and is, in my experience, several times smoother and smaller than gravel. 

I like 32s on gravel.


----------

